

No Proof That Incubators Help Startups - JrobertsHstaff
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eilenezimmerman/2015/04/11/no-proof-that-incubators-help-startups/

======
iovrthoughtthis
The guys at Ignite100(UK) had a pretty decent response to this article.

[https://medium.com/tech-london/why-accelerators-matter-
and-w...](https://medium.com/tech-london/why-accelerators-matter-and-why-
forbes-got-it-completely-wrong-5a1c9ab3ff4a)

